# Amazing Power of The Tornado



## mosaix (Apr 4, 2012)

Watch the video on this BBC web page. It shows a tornado that struck Dallas yesterday. Look carefully and you can see trucks being flung about like matchwood.  

Full-screen mode gives the best results.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-17605586


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty impressive - though they are only trailers really not full 'trucks' and almost certainly empty at that.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 25, 2012)

I've never heard of fire tornadoes, look at this!
http://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/-/world/14878513/rare-pictures-fire-tornado/


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 26, 2012)

For some reason**, I was checking up on the Nursery Rhyme, _Oranges and Lemons_, today on Wiki. Because the Great Bell of Bow comes near the end of the rhyme, I looked up St Mary-le-Bow, which mentioned that:


> A medieval version of the church had been destroyed in the late 11th century by one of the earliest recorded (and one of the most violent) tornadoes in Britain, the London Tornado of 1091.


Following the link brought this:


> The London Tornado of 1091 is reckoned by modern assessment of the reports as possibly a T8 tornado (roughly equal to an F4 tornado) which occurred in London, England. Britain's earliest reported tornado, it occurred on 17 October 1091, killing two. The wooden London Bridge was demolished, and the church of St. Mary-le-Bow in the city of London was badly damaged; *four rafters 26 feet (7.9 m) long were driven into the ground with such force that only 4 feet (1.2 m) protruded above the surface*. Other churches in the area were demolished, as were over 600 (mostly wooden) houses.


 

** - I have this vague impression that someone must have mentioned one (or perhaps two) of the churches on the radio.


----------

